# 1234



## wdw_ (Oct 9, 2002)

1234 posts.


----------



## gigi (Oct 9, 2002)

cool


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 9, 2002)

how rare!


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 10, 2002)

hehe, next is 2345


----------



## Trip (Oct 10, 2002)

Let's not start something like the 1000 post thread again. Such a waste of board space. Congrats on the posts though....

Sure we may enjoy it now, but what do we do when things start adding up (money wise?)


----------



## Androo (Oct 12, 2002)

we'll kidnap wdw_ and sell him on ebay


----------



## senne (Oct 13, 2002)

Trip, you're close to the 1234! 


senne.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Oct 14, 2002)

wdw: 1337 coming soon!


----------



## Androo (Oct 15, 2002)

When did it happen?


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 17, 2002)

About 10PM (central time) a week ago.


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

interesting


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

how long did it take u?


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

WOW! MY POSTS IS AT 123!!!!! AWESOME!!!!! or well it was before i posted this
Here is some evidence:


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

where is the attack thingy?


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

here's the pic of my 123rd post!


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

here's the pic of my 123rd post!


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

here's the pic of my 123rd post!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2002)

Here's the pic of you trying to find out where the pic is of you....

Ah, forget it.    Cool, wdw_.


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2002)

Here's a pic of a part of my desktop


----------



## Trip (Oct 29, 2002)

Haha, what's really funny is the 6 kids who actually clicked that.

yes, i am one of them.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Haha, what's really funny is the 6 kids who actually clicked that.
> 
> yes, i am one of them. *



Blah!
7


----------



## Trip (Oct 30, 2002)

Now it's 9, haha. That's good.


----------



## ksv (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't we have anything better to do?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2002)

Apparently not.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 9, 2002)

13


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)

I think it might be time to bump my "You know when you've been in here too long thread"...

Besides, everybody loves

!!!! EL BUMPA !!!!  

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

You get the one with the bags, I'll take the one in the turban...


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 9, 2002)

ummm....

wrong thread? 

or was that intentional?


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2002)

Either way it doesn't make much sense to me. 
Say: anybody have my 666 picture? You know...when I changed my avatar and everything for my 666th post?


----------

